# Relocation plan to Bangkok.. Need guidance. ..



## George616 (Feb 16, 2014)

I am a program manager working in India. With experience of 6 years with leading MNC, i need some help in terms of understanding the salary that i could expect upon relocation to Thailand.

Few questions:
1- What is the minimum salary i can expect in Thailand. I intend to move to Bangkok. To give you some background. I have been in one organization and had vertical growth from a system administration to team lead - subject matter expert lead and then moved onto a delivery management role directing multiple technological teams towards achieving client objectives. Managed large transitions from client to IBM.
2- I am single and may marry in the next six months. What would be the monthly expenses for couple of folks in Bangkok.. all am looking for is a decent 1 bedroom in the city and not outskirts.. Eating out and drink some 4-5 times a month ... Am a very normal person..
3 - How much can i save out of my overall salary - give me an amount which will allow me to save minimum of 25k baht per month..

I am currently employed by a large MNC in India which also has presence in 178 countries. I am program managing a team of 900 in my current role and bring diverse skill set across quality, ITIL, project management and account integration to ITIL parameters from clients - transition management. I am sure a Thai person would also possess the same skills but i have heard a lot about the culture of the country and hence interested to relocate for a long term assignment. However, one needs to also think about MONEY. That makes me ask these questions.. I earn a very decent salary in India through which i party, eat out, travel and also support social causes.. And I am definitely not quitting my job until i get an offer in hand.. Hope the clarifications help.


Thank you very much in advance. Appreciate the response

Cheers .....


----------



## nerd_deluxe (Nov 19, 2013)

As a matter of curiosity, where are you thinking of working and how are you looking? I know some larger companies like IBM and Amadeus have fairly large offices here, but I'm not sure what kinds of opportunities are here.

I was considering moving to Dubai, but may have an offer to come on-board to a company in Bangkok as a high level position.

I'm of the opinion that most people here are no longer in the work force... but I'll be following this thread, i'm interested to hear what comes back


----------



## George616 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi - Thanks for your response. 

I am looking to move through my current organization so it is more of an analysis for myself in terms of what do i need to look into from a role perspective and obvbiously want to assess the basic needs and the expenses they come with. I think - if i don't crack a decent salary with the role i am going to play than number of years of work ex - I will be forced to rethink. 

Will keep you posted


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

George:

Bangkok proper is 600 square miles (1,500 square kilometers) you be able to find all venues of accommodations.

As far as budgets, and/or how much money you can and will live on, or how much money you will demand, only you can define. Your required lifestyle will determine that.

Use numbeo.com as a cost comparator, work out your budget for Bangkok and work from there.

Good luck.


----------



## nerd_deluxe (Nov 19, 2013)

George616 said:


> Hi - Thanks for your response.
> 
> I am looking to move through my current organization so it is more of an analysis for myself in terms of what do i need to look into from a role perspective and obvbiously want to assess the basic needs and the expenses they come with. I think - if i don't crack a decent salary with the role i am going to play than number of years of work ex - I will be forced to rethink.
> 
> Will keep you posted


Sounds cool. Best of luck! Right now my situation has me most likely moving to Dubai, but the Bangkok opportunity is still lurking out there. Hurry up and wait!

Sigh...


----------



## George616 (Feb 16, 2014)

Did it work out for you mate? I am still in discussion phase.


----------



## ScubaDude (Mar 23, 2014)

I can't reply on salaries or savings, but I do know the cost of condos: A decent studio runs me 7,000/month (I think I got lucky on this one). But last year I did pay about 10,000 for a studio. Decent 1 bedrooms will run about 15,000.


----------

